# Remember These Kitchen "Thingies"



## imp (Jul 10, 2015)

Having no electric power while living in a cabin in Northern Arizona, we were rather hard-pressed for some of the hand tools supplanted by the new stuff. So, my Mother, at my request, mailed her trusty old eggbeater to us! Do you remember them? Hers was then "primo', not stamped parts, die-cast construction, last a lifetime! I used it today to beat an egg, before subjecting that to the microwave! The old precedes the new!    imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, my mom and I have both used eggbeaters in our day, rarely for eggs though.


----------



## imp (Jul 10, 2015)

When not mixing with an eggbeater, my Mother was endlessly creating baked goods. A bunch of these was always close at hand, one always clean and at the ready, to swat me across the behind, when I misbehaved, which was surely often enough! The one crowning touch happened when I was maybe 9 or 10, I started to run out of the kitchen after some nasty shenanigan, she right behind me, took a solid swat across my ass and the spoon broke in two, the pieces flying! I felt more funny than painful, and started laughing, which momentarily infuriated her, she looked about quickly for a less breakable club, then broke out laughing herself! The things remembered from childhood, never again to be experienced!    imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

imp said:


> Having no electric power while living in a cabin in Northern Arizona, we were rather hard-pressed for some of the hand tools supplanted by the new stuff. So, my Mother, at my request, mailed her trusty old eggbeater to us! Do you remember them? Hers was then "primo', not stamped parts, die-cast construction, last a lifetime! I used it today to beat an egg, before subjecting that to the microwave! The old precedes the new!    imp



I showed to this to hubby and he was surprised I said it was old fashioned. We don't have one but he says they are great for making souffles. I googled and you can buy them in many places. We often use our electric stick blender.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2015)

I have an electric stick blender...but I still have a rotary beater at the back of a drawer  like the one in the picture , and who doesn't have wooden spoons?..I have loads.. 

I think all of us probably had some or all of these in the past ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

We have loads of wooden spoons as well. Husband does almost all the cooking but I do occasional baking.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 11, 2015)

_Yep ... a container full of wooden spoons of all sorts ... sits to the side of my kitchen stove.  [ Is "stove" out-dated?...is it "range" only now? ]  I don't have an egg-beater anymore.  I wonder when I got rid of it -- can't remember._


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

Rocky said:


> _Yep ... a container full of wooden spoons of all sorts ... sits to the side of my kitchen stove.  [ Is "stove" out-dated?...is it "range" only now? ]  I don't have an egg-beater anymore.  I wonder when I got rid of it -- can't remember._



It's cooker in the UK.  But the oven part is an oven.


----------



## imp (Jul 11, 2015)

Red said:


> I use wooden spoons for everything.  I remember my mom using those old egg beaters for most of her baking, etc.  We loved it.
> Remember the old meat grinder.  That would get attached to the side of the table and we would know mom is making a big pot of soup.  You got to love the old days................I miss it all.
> 
> View attachment 19310



I DO have my Mother's old meat grinder! Haven't used it in several years now, but it is a MUST if expecting to make liver dumplings! Yum! (don't let my wife read this!). It has 3 or 4 different cutter blades, for various size of grind.......Geez, I don't even know how to say it! Tongue-tied in the morning.   imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

Red said:


> I use wooden spoons for everything.  I remember my mom using those old egg beaters for most of her baking, etc.  We loved it.
> Remember the old meat grinder.  That would get attached to the side of the table and we would know mom is making a big pot of soup.  You got to love the old days................I miss it all.
> 
> View attachment 19310




My mom had one of those.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I have an electric stick blender...but I still have a rotary beater at the back of a drawer like the one in the picture , and who doesn't have wooden spoons?..I have loads..
> 
> I think all of us probably had some or all of these in the past ...
> 
> View attachment 19304



ohh, love that greenware collection. I vaguely remember some of those pieces at some people's houses, but not mine. Surprised these got by Martha Stewart, I know she's bought up most of the glass greenware pieces.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

I still use a lot of that old stuff. New isn't always BETTER, just a little more convenient.


----------



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> I still use a lot of that old stuff. New isn't always BETTER, just a little more convenient.



Folks! Pay heed, this lady is in one of my favorite states, and shares the date Sept. 23, with me in a very long-ago memory, PLUS, she enjoys using the old utensils of cooking! 

Good deal!        imp


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

I still COOK the old way too, mostly from scratch. Homemade bread, biscuits, pies................


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2015)

Good picture of the old meat grinder.  My mom used one to make ham salad.  It was hard to clean, though.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 3, 2015)

I still use a lot of those old implements, too, including the egg beater.  I also cook from scratch, bake bread, etc.  I find bread making very calming, and good for the soul.


----------

